# Where's GlockTalk? Is it Just Me?



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I haven't been able to get to it for over 24 hours. When I try to Google it, I get responses from years ago.

I'm not really a Glock guy. I like to read the ask the expert stuff with Mas Ayoob.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No, it's not just you. I was in the middle of responding to someone at GT yesterday when the site started to shows signs of a problem, and it's been (mostly) down ever since.

Not sure what the problem is/was, but eventually, the big guy will get it sorted out; he always does.

And now, as this is not GT, I'll close this down, but I'll leave it visible for others to see who might have the same question.


----------

